# How to edit Moboot default boot from Android



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

I was looking how to do this without booting into WebOS, and wanted to do it in Android.

This step-by-step is how I did it. **Warning... I'm not responsible for what you do. This is just a guide on what I did... blah blah**

1. Download File Expert and Astro File Manager from the Market - https://market.android.com/details?id=xcxin.filexpert&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsInhjeGluLmZpbGV4cGVydCJd and

2. Open File expert.

3. Press Menu > File Explorer Settings > Check Root Explorer and Search all files

4. Back out to File Expert home screen.

5. Select My Files > Phone Internal Storage > Boot

6. Press Menu > More > Mount > Mount as Read Write

7. Scroll down and find the file named "moboot.default."

8. Long Press and Select Permission

9. Check All --> Read, Write and Exec. then apply

10. Long Press "moboot.default" again.

11. Select more > Open With > Text Editor (Astro Text Editor)

12. Erase the text (Mine was Cyanogenmod) and change to whichever moboot selection you want (AOKP, Clockworkmod, Webos).

13. Press Menu > Save

14. Exit and you should be good


----------



## alochet (Apr 4, 2012)

Please help me, I have followed these exact steps, but there is no [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]moboot.default[/background] file in the boot folder


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

alochet said:


> Please help me, I have followed these exact steps, but there is no [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]moboot.default[/background] file in the boot folder


You have one of two choices to try. If you set up WebOS and played with it for a while, put it in developer mode, installed Preware, then you are only a few steps away from installing an app called Cyboot that will allow you to fix your problem. If you have not done all of what I mentioned, then have a watch of this video:






Your second choice is to create a file named moboot.default in the boot folder on your TouchPad. This requires an app like Rom Toolbox or File Expert. Nice thing about Rom Toolbox, it does not have to be put into root mode like File Expert, it already is. And, you don't need Astro Text Editor either. Start Rom Toolbox and then select root browser. Browse to the boot folder and in the upper r/h corner of the screen tap the + sign and select add file. Name the file moboot.default and tap OK. Tap on the new folder and you will see an option to edit it. Select that and then type in CyanogenMod and save it. Pay attention to the proper case when you enter CyanogenMod. Reboot and when you see Moboot, CyanogenMod will be the default operating system. If for some reason the 5 second countdown is missing, you can fix it with Cyboot, or do the same thing you did to create the moboot.default file to create moboot.timeout. When you edit it, just enter any number between 1 and 9. Do not use 10. Save it and you are done. Reboot and CM is your default OS and the countdown will be whatever you set it to. Enjoy.


----------



## alochet (Apr 4, 2012)

nevertells said:


> You have one of two choices to try. If you set up WebOS and played with it for a while, put it in developer mode, installed Preware, then you are only a few steps away from installing an app called Cyboot that will allow you to fix your problem. If you have not done all of what I mentioned, then have a watch of this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cyboot didnt work. But I have aokp rom, what filename do I have to use?

thanks


----------



## alochet (Apr 4, 2012)

Nevermind, I got it fixed. moboot.default appeared after I installed cyboot it seems.

I changed CyanogenMod to AOKP and its working perfectly now.

Thank you


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

alochet said:


> Nevermind, I got it fixed. moboot.default appeared after I installed cyboot it seems.
> 
> I changed CyanogenMod to AOKP and its working perfectly now.
> 
> Thank you


That's what Cyboot does!


----------



## mitkosan (Apr 24, 2012)

Just to add something usefull - 



That video helped me to edit my boot menu. Follow the instruction - it works (checked by me).
I've removed Classicnerd menu from boot list(deleted it) and set as default CyanogenMod.


----------



## droidfresh (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi All,

I've found a way to change the default boot from within android. I'm on moboot 0.3.5 and running CyanogenMod. Basically, I did not want to install internalz or cyboot from WebOS.

From within Root Explorer, I navigated to:

/boot/

I then mounted as R/W access

I selected options->new file and then named it "moboot.default" (without the quotes)

I long pressed this "moboot.default" file and selected open in text editor

I entered the text: "CyanogenMod" without the quotes, (or whatever install you would like to boot by default)

I then selected options->save and exit

upon reboot, in moboot, CyanogenMod was selected by default

hope this helps

Please thank jcsullins for his great work with CyanogenMod 10 preview for the HP Touchpad.


----------

